# What is HDS?



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got a used HDS 2185 and I'm trying to figure out what HDS means.
Thanks


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

well, it's a hydro, yes... but a "special" sort. Really best to sit down and study the owner's manual on that subject before doing any serious operating of the unit. If unit is operated incorrectly, may be a chance of damage to drive train..
If you don't have a manual, good chance of getting one by locating the tractor's I D plate/decal (often located in the cavity under the tilting seat), getting the full model # and serial #; go to http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do , enter same & d/l .pdf copy.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I got one, and have for years, it's been a good machine, I have no clue what hds means tho, maybe hydrolic drive system? Just a guess, I never have had a manual, get most my info from the helpful gentlemen who frequent this sight!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hydrostatic Drive System?? Hydrostatic Drive Special??


----------

